# The Canadian Corps of Commissionaires



## 06Honda (13 Jan 2010)

Good evening folks, wasn't quite sure where to post this question. I was trying to find out what the starting hourly wage is for The Canadian Corps of Commissionaires in the province of Ontario. I sent an e-mail but they said I would have to send in a resume and be interviewed first. Thanks for any info, much appreciated.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Jan 2010)

Depends on the work site likely. Probably minimum wage for a general non-critical worksite. That's just a guess though.


----------



## WTShields (14 Jan 2010)

Hey Buddy,

I have worked for the corps out here in Alberta for the last 3+ years. I have worked in several details each pay grade VERY dependant on the duties. The lowest I made was $10.25/hr and am currently working at one of the higher profile sites making $20/hr.

 recceguy is spot on with his guess. The corps loves Ex military , and if you are fluent in both languages (at least out here) you are a shoe in for the federal sites.

Cheers
~Will~


----------



## 06Honda (14 Jan 2010)

Thanks for the kind replies, very much appreciated.


----------



## krustyrl (14 Jan 2010)

Anyone a Corps member working in the Victoria BC area with any insight.? This might be a possibility for me.


----------

